# Effacer liste prédictive champs destinataire dans mail



## tchico (18 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à tous

Sous mail, à la création d'un  nouveau message
Lorsque l'on rentre les premiers caractères dans le champs destinataire
Une liste ,je vais dire "prédictive", s'ouvre pour effectuer rapidement son choix
Dans cette liste j'ai toujours quelques adresses erronées qui n'existe même plus dans mon carnet d'adresse !

Ma question

Comment réitialiser cette liste complètement ?
Ces adresses qui s'affiche automatiquement ne me sont pas utiles bien du contraire

Merci


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2005)

Essaye préférences > onglet rédaction et décoche "completer automatiquement les adresses"


----------



## tchico (19 Juillet 2005)

C'est une solution mais comment réparer

Je m'explique en détail

Apparemment une petite base de données indexée se constitue au fur et à mesure sur base des données introduites dans carnet d'adresse et des destinataires précédents

Pourquoi, reste-t-il ces infos  ,plus utilisées, lors de la saisie ?

Mon carnet d'adresses a pourtant été nettoyé et cette adresse n'existe plus*!!
ET  a été aussi supprimée des destinataires précédents !


En attendant

J'ai suivi ton conseil.C'est décoché.......


Merci


----------



## Monsieur Paul (14 Août 2005)

Avec Mail 2, c'est plutôt au point, cette fontion qui complète l'adresse.
Sauf que subitement (après l'import de mails que j'ai fait il y a qques jours?), cet idiot me met en champ adresse des tonnes de propositions venues par exemple, des spams. Super.

Si tu veux corriger ce souci, va dans le menu Fenêtre/Destinataires précédents. Là, tu peux éditer les adresses à conserver, voire tout virer pour lui rafraîchir les idées.


----------



## tchico (14 Août 2005)

Monsieur Paul a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux corriger ce souci, va dans le menu Fenêtre/Destinataires précédents. Là, tu peux éditer les adresses à conserver, voire tout virer pour lui rafraîchir les idées.



Super Merci
Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fais ce jour là !!
J'avais pourtant remarqué dans le menu  destinataires précedents
J'avais bu ou quoi !!

Je l'ai donc repérée cette fichue adresse
Effacée
 :rateau: 



Mille merci Monsieur Paul


----------

